# Unterschiedlich dicke Outlines



## fruity (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
ich möchte gerne wissen, wie man unterschiedliche dicke Konturen in Freehand (MX) hinbekommt. 
Hier Beispiele von futureexpress.net:











Muss man etwa mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug zweimal um die Kontur gehen, damit man diesen Effekt bekommt? oder geht das auch anders?


----------



## extracuriosity (1. Juli 2004)

Wenn du das Bild im Vektorformat vorliegen hast, dann geht´s relativ einfach, indem du alle Pfade kopierst, neu einfügst, verbindest, Überlappungen entfernst, Füllung löschst und neue Outlines draufschmeisst. Wenn du das Ding allerdings als Pixelgrafik vor dir hast, dann kommst du ums drumrumzeichnen nicht drumrum. Aber auch dass ist je nach Vorlage nicht soooo schwer zu bewerkstelligen.
tschö


----------



## fruity (1. Juli 2004)

Hab ich es mir doch gedacht! 
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

